# A\C Question (taking out) & Bumper Question



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

I havde a 1968 Pontiac GTO. When I purchased it, half of the A/C components were missing. I want to pull out all the A/C parts including the evaporator. Can I use the plate that was used to cover the HVAC system from a different 1968 GTO or Lemans that did not have A/C installed on it from the factory?

Also, the rubber coated front bumper (euro??) has a small dent that could be pushed out. Who can repair these and who repairs them? ie, does it have to be sent in for repair???

Thanks

Lucas:shutme


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The plates are different A/C versus non A/C, so NO. The "ENDURO" bumper is notoriously a pain to repair and paint properly. I am sure other members will have an answer to this one. Just curious, Why remove the A/C ?....fix it and use it!! It is a cool option, and adds value to your goat. Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Lukeduk1980 said:


> I havde a 1968 Pontiac GTO. When I purchased it, half of the A/C components were missing. I want to pull out all the A/C parts including the evaporator. Can I use the plate that was used to cover the HVAC system from a different 1968 GTO or Lemans that did not have A/C installed on it from the factory?
> 
> Also, the rubber coated front bumper (euro??) has a small dent that could be pushed out. Who can repair these and who repairs them? ie, does it have to be sent in for repair???
> 
> ...


Your bumper doesn't have to be sent in as long as your body shop has worked on them before and knows how to repair them the right way. There's a right way and a wrong way. The wrong way, the paint wont last very long..... There's a special multi step process...


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree, you should keep the air and find the missing parts you need. My 65GTO didn't come with A/C, but if it did, I would keep it and have it working. I had a 66 GTO in the early eighties and it had a factory A/C. I was young and stupid and removed all of it. Now I would not do that. Theres something to be said for riding in comfort versus the heat.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> The plates are different A/C versus non A/C, so NO. The "ENDURO" bumper is notoriously a pain to repair and paint properly. I am sure other members will have an answer to this one. Just curious, Why remove the A/C ?....fix it and use it!! It is a cool option, and adds value to your goat. Eric


Good point, Eric. Mine doesn't have AC and sometimes I wish it did when it's in the sun with the black vinyl top. Regards, Paul.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Paul, You could always add Vintage Air. I hear it blows real cold!! Nice to hear from you!! Eric :cheers


----------

